# What's your favorite dividend stock?



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd like to hear ideas from those who have held a solid, dividend paying stock for long term and has served them well. The 'perfect' buy and hold stock - even if there's no such thing as perfect. 

Here's a list of stocks I already own; BNS, RY, TD, SLF, BCE, PWF, L, KO, MCD, THI, ENB, SU, FTS, FN where FN would have to be my highest earner so far. I like all these stocks and have all served me well.

I'm essentially looking for 1 more stock to add with low volatility yet overall solid performer, complementing my portfolio. As you can see, my choices are very conservative. My biggest gamble was BBD which I went in and out a few times, made some money and not interested anymore as it hasn't been doing much lately. So please don't suggest something like FB - even though I know it will hit record highs!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

CSW, love the special dividend. THI is okay, HSE I like, PGF, FTS, TD, BNS (most bank actually) AQN, MBT, SC, and more I'm sure I can't think of right now.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

Bce


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I've only held single sticks for 3 yrs but if your looking for something I would recommend a big pharm company(you don't have any in the mix there)pfe or even jnj
Pg wouldn't hurt you either I don't think for a long term slow and steady for a consumer
Could also look at USA oil majors Cvx/xom or a USA financial like wfc.....do many actually out there you could look at tons in each sectors,would be hard!usa centric list but it looks like you got enough cdn already in the mix.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

ACQ. They have increased their dividend for 12 consecutive quarters.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Yellow Pages and Nokia.. They were giving us 10%!

Oh well, dividends are overhyped.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are some, in no particular order:

DH, ENB, IPL, PPL, BTE, ALA, AQN

Edited to add VET which has really been taking off over the past little while.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Nemo....BTE seems solid. I see there is a preference for the oils.......I've been considering preferred shares for an oil stock...anyone think its a better choice over the common? Obviously the yield on the preferred is better but I'm afraid I'd give up large returns. 

I've had on radar DH, WFC and TRP. Wish I bought DH when it was $18! I hear the US banks are doing well and a good time to get in. I just never know when is a good time to get in!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Bought DH, back when it was DHF.UN @ $10.42 in 2002........not a trader, but I've often (as with SAP which we also hold) seen it/them dive (for no apparent reason) and then bounce back within a couple days or so.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Curious if others here pay much attention to buying Canadian company stock for the dividends because of the tax break?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Addy said:


> Curious if others here pay much attention to buying Canadian company stock for the dividends because of the tax break?


That is a driver for non-taxable accounts in particular for the dividend tax credit. Depending on your own tax bracket, eligible dividends are taxed at rates lower than capital gains (below certain income levels) or not much above cap gains rates at higher income levels. It also varies by province. The point being: If your RRSP and/or TFSA room is all filled up, it is more advantageous to put Canadian dividend paying stocks in the non-taxable account than any other kind of investment.

The only downside is for seniors 65+, where the dividend tax credit exacerbates OAS clawbacks. That said, if someone is earning that kind of money in retirement, they should not be complaining about clawbacks on what is essentially a social support program.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

RY and BMO have been my buy and forget stocks.

Good sustainable cash businesses, reasonable payout ratios and dividend yields, reasonable PE, and dependable and growing dividends. (I suppose you could have said all those things about C and the US banks a while ago). 

There are stocks I don't expect to sell.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> That is a driver for *non-taxable accounts* in particular for the dividend tax credit. Depending on your own tax bracket, eligible dividends are taxed at rates lower than capital gains (below certain income levels) or not much above cap gains rates at higher income levels. It also varies by province. The point being:If your RRSP and/or TFSA room is all filled up, it is more advantageous to put Canadian dividend paying stocks in the *non-taxable account * than any other kind of investment


we are meaning *taxable* here, are we not?


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

I hold BNS, TD, WCP, INE, IPL, and more recently added TN.UN and EFN.PR.C for a little preferred mixed.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

I like all of mine or I wouldn't own them. The largest return since going over to DGI last April has been RTN but not sure it's my favourite. CNQ and SU has raised their dividends a lot lately but love my KO, JNJ, PG et al as well..
Hoping V is an up and comer dividend aristocrat as well.


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm more of a value investor rather then dividend so here are 3 that fit that mold and 1 of which is quite risky..

1)T - Might be a week late on this one. Posted big gains this week so it may not be in value territory anymore(haven't looked) but still has a solid div.

2) SAN - It's my first love So I'm partial to it. Great div but subject to a withholding tax.

3) OZGPY - Risky for obvious reasons - but a good 4% div and lots of room for capital gains(not much room at this point IMHO for loss).

Something tells me none of these are for you but hey!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

OP is so ultra conservative that I don't think any of my holdings would suit him. He is very heavy on financials and utilities, so I offer up:

SNC yielding 2.0%. Currently in the doghouse, but over my 15 year relationship has done well by me.
TCK.B yielding 3.8%. Only held a few weeks and also in the doghouse, but might be considered for diversification and buying lowish.
RUS yielding 4.7%. Held for > 5 years. All has been quiet of late, but trades at the high range of its recent price activity.
GE yielding 3.5%. Must have had this one 5 years too.

All the above likely exceed your risk parameters, but I am also not sure of the wisdom of adding to your financial and utility holdings with many of the safer suggestions by others here. If I had to give you just one, I'd go with GE. Good luck with it.

hboy43


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Favourite stock(s)?

Any big-six CDN bank stock over the last few years. Thank you dividends.

ENB, IPL, PPL have been doing quite well.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

you are overweight financials and then have consumer stocks, mostly cyclical, and energy but no materials, few industrials or healthcare and no telcos

i would say:

Telus
Johnson and Johnson

somewhat more volatile i would say would be GE


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

MoreMiles said:


> Yellow Pages and Nokia.. They were giving us 10%!
> 
> Oh well, dividends are overhyped.


Such a helpfull response! One more for the ignore list.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love these all the same and have close to equal weight in them :
ENB ,TD,BNS


----------

